# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] صور معالم مصريه لا مثيل لها !!!

## AnGeL EyEs

اهرامات الجيزهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ




مدينة القاهرهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ابوالهول
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــ



الاهرامات

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



الاهرامات و ابو الهول

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ


الاقصر 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ



نهر النيل

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
صور جميلة جدا ومصر على الطبيعة اجمل
شكرا اخى الكريم على الصور*

----------


## AnGeL EyEs

*شكرا اوى يا بسمة امل و طبعا مصر اجمل مكان فى الدنيا*

----------


## sally

تسلم ايدك ا نجل ايز علي الصور الجنان


مصر ام الدنيا

----------


## AnGeL EyEs

*شكرا اوى يا سالى و ربنا يخليكى و فعلا مصر ام الدنيا*

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*شكرا على الصور*

----------


## AnGeL EyEs

*تمام يا حضرة الضابط و شكرا*  ::   ::

----------


## amr emam

تسلم ايدك اخى العزيز 

تحياتى 

بحر

----------


## AnGeL EyEs

*شكرا اوى يا بحر و شكرا على مرورك و مشاهدة الموضوع*

 ::   ::

----------


## مراد

شكرا AnGeL EyEs على الصور الجميلة ولعشاق مصر مزيد من الصور من البومى الخاص ويا ريت اللى عنده صور تانية يضيفها

----------


## AnGeL EyEs

شكرا اوى يا مراد و تسلم ايدك على الصور الجنان دى و مصر  أجمل مكان فى الدنيا  ::   ::

----------


## م. بسمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

صور جميله وفعلا الأصل أجمل بكثير...
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## مظلوووم

صور جميله جدا يا جماعه
بجد تسلم ايديكم ومصر فعلا اجمل مكان فى الدنيا
عمااااااااار يا مصر
ويجعلوا عااااااااامر
انوووووووبيس

----------

